# East-Blue Sanji Vs Arlong



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 29, 2015)

East-Blue Sanji Vs Arlong

Distance; 50 meters

Intel; None

Location; Arlong Park

Additional information; Arlong has his Kiribachi at his disposal


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 29, 2015)

Giving this the bump.

Thoughts on this match?


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Mar 29, 2015)

I think Luffy dispatched of Arlong more easily then he could have done Sanji at any given point in the series. Sanji is going to struggle bu he should win with very high diff


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 29, 2015)

It already happened, go back and read the chapters. Arlong fodderized Sanji like it was nothing, but he got scared of a half-dead Zoro


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 29, 2015)

The translation is effy, but it should be more or less the same. "Sanji: Damn it, fighting us is just a game to him, he's only splashing some water on us but ... it feels as strong as a shotgun blast ... Is this how powerful a shark type fishman is...?! Even for a fishman... He's on a completely different level!"


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 29, 2015)

Sanji was indeed hurt but not that bad, and certainly not that bad given the grand scheme of manga and one piece in general.

And yet Arlong literally treated him like trash. 

Even without injuries Sanji is not going to beat Arlong.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know about this, Luffy iirc when he got serious, he defeated Arlong in one hit with gomu gomu no ono, and Sanji even at EB should be near Luffy.

So Sanji very high-diff.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 29, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> It already happened, go back and read the chapters. Arlong fodderized Sanji like it was nothing, but he got scared of a half-dead Zoro



I just reread the chapter and that isn't what happened. What am I doing wrong?

Arlong should still win high difficulty. Sanji was injured from fighting Kuroobi underwater, sure, but he wasn't really that close to Luffy when he first joined, and Luffy had quite a bit of trouble with Arlong.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Mar 29, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> I just reread the chapter and that isn't what happened. What am I doing wrong?
> .



you need to take the Sanji-tinted sunglasses off first, and stop drinking the Zoro haterade


----------



## Gohara (Mar 29, 2015)

Arlong wins with around high difficulty.  Arlong is around as powerful as East Blue Luffy and East Blue Zoro, who are notably more powerful than East Blue Sanji.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 29, 2015)

Sanji was not that close to Luffy back then at all.

Sanji had already lost a fight back then to Gin and Luffy defeated Krieg easier than he beat Arlong.

Where the hell is this. "Sanji was close to Luffy back then." coming from... From what we see and know from them back in EB Luffy is an entire tier beyond Sanji at that point.

Arlong wins.


----------



## mastergimmy (Mar 29, 2015)

No Sanji wank please....

its obvious that Sanji was no where near Luffy. He got defeated by Gin...


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 29, 2015)

Sanji didn't say " Oh I might have been able to take him on if my shape was better" No, that's not what he said. He said "this guy is on a differnet league"


----------



## trance (Mar 30, 2015)

Sanji was in awe of Arlong just flinging water around - which he described as a gunshot - and was on the ground afterwards. Take of that what you will.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 30, 2015)

Sanji's growth rate better than Luffy's confirmed.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 30, 2015)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> you need to take the Sanji-tinted sunglasses off first, and stop drinking the Zoro haterade



My glasses are prescription lenses recommended by my eye doctor. If I was seeing things differently through them, he would have warned me about that at the very least. 

What the fuck is haterade?


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 30, 2015)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> My glasses are prescription lenses recommended by my eye doctor. If I was seeing things differently through them, he would have warned me about that at the very least.
> 
> What the fuck is haterade?





Haterade is a made-up word that exists to refer to a 'drink' based on the actual drink Gatorade only that it is filled with absolute hate from the deepest pits of hell instead of sugarless juice and is basically a word used to tell a person to stop hating such as 'stop drinking your haterade' etc.

"Lay off dat haterade'' is a way to tell someone to stop hating essentially.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 30, 2015)

Arlong wins...


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 30, 2015)

It was made extremely clear Sanji could not have beaten Luffy's previous arc boss, Don Krieg. And if he can't beat Don Krieg he can't very well beat a man stronger than Don Krieg. Especially not one who relied less on tricks and gadgets and just on his sheer strength, which Sanji was in incredulous awe of.

Sanji isn't as quite close to Luffy as some, though it seems increasingly few, people believe. Never was. Likely never will be. Never has this been more clear than in East Blue and of course Sanji does not have a higher growth rate than Luffy, so there's no reason for him to have gotten any closer throughout the series. They're close and on a similar level from a macro perspective, but finding someone Luffy can beat and Sanji can't isn't picking a grain of salt out of a sandy beach. Most villains who give Luffy high-diff or more likely qualify.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Mar 30, 2015)

Shit, I forgot about the Sanji-Arlong confrontation. I guess Arlong's got it, but he needs at least high diff. But to those of you using Gin vs Sanji as support, consider the circumstances. Sanji took massive damage prior to that fight and still gave Gin plenty of trouble. 

Arlong high diff


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 30, 2015)

Arlong high (low-mid) diff.


----------



## qmaster (Mar 30, 2015)

HELLO!!!!...um in the next chapter,Sanji says Luffy is the only one who can put up a proper fight. So i guess oda is showing fatigue from his last fight.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 31, 2015)

Luffy needed high (mid) diff for Arlong. 

He would need the same diff to finish off Sanji.

On land, it could go either way imo, leaning towards Arlong extreme diff.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2015)

Captain Altintop said:


> Luffy needed high (mid) diff for Arlong.
> 
> He would need the same diff to finish off Sanji.
> 
> On land, it could go either way imo, leaning towards Arlong extreme diff.







Manga says other wise. O_O


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 31, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Manga says other wise. O_O



Sanji meant that Arlong >> Kurobi, Hachi, Chu ....

He didn't say Arlong was stronger than himself. It should be clear that Zoro and Sanji were really much *weakened*.

Sanji at *full health *would push Arlong to extreme diff if not draw.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2015)

Captain Altintop said:


> Sanji meant that Arlong >> Kurobi, Hachi, Chu ....
> 
> He didn't say Arlong was stronger than himself. It should be clear that Zoro and Sanji were really much *weakened*.
> 
> Sanji at *full health *would push Arlong to extreme diff if not draw.



Sanji was not actually that beaten up.

He had a little trouble in the water but once he got out he stomped his opponent. Yet he could do nothing to Arlong at all. 

Zoro was so you can make that claim for him, but not for Sanji.

Unless you really think someone tiers below Sanji could cause that much damage to him only to still get stomped once Sanji got out of the water.

Also that claim that you just made of "Sanji meant that Arlong >> Kurobi, Hachi, Chu ...." is just that, a claim. 

I and clearly many others clearly think other wise.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Mar 31, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Sanji was not actually that beaten up.
> 
> He had a little trouble in the water but once he got out he stomped his opponent. Yet he could do nothing to Arlong at all.



Didn't his ribs get crushed by the pressure of the water? Plus Kurobi's attack would be much stronger under water.



Juvia. said:


> Zoro was so you can make that claim for him, but not for Sanji.
> 
> Unless you really think someone tiers below Sanji could cause that much damage to him only to still get stomped once Sanji got out of the water.
> 
> ...



Seeing as the whole reason people think Arlong is stronger than Sanji is because of that claim which is taken way out of context imo do you think Zoro could beat Arlong? seeing as when Sanji made the claim he referred to Zoro aswell.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2015)

PirateHunter Eddy said:


> Didn't his ribs get crushed by the pressure of the water? Plus Kurobi's attack would be much stronger under water.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as the whole reason people think Arlong is stronger than Sanji is because of that claim which is taken way out of context imo do you think Zoro could beat Arlong? seeing as when Sanji made the claim he referred to Zoro aswell.



Zoro was badly injured from Mihawk and Arlong considered him a threat and that he needed to be taken out.

100% Zoro has a good chance. 

EB Sanji was not on par with Luffy or Zoro back then, he lost to Gin.

Unless you think Gin could beat Arlong Sanji is not giving him extreme dif.

Also no, Sanji's ribs were fine. 

The water pressure just caused some inner trauma that can be walked off even in real life so.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 31, 2015)

Captain Altintop said:


> Sanji meant that Arlong >> Kurobi, Hachi, Chu ....
> 
> He didn't say Arlong was stronger than himself. It should be clear that Zoro and Sanji were really much *weakened*.
> 
> Sanji at *full health *would push Arlong to extreme diff if not draw.



Damn, the denial is so strong on this post. He literally just said his water drops feel like a shotgun blast to the chest (In early one piece, that meant a lot), then proceed to finish that sentence with he's on a completely different level. Sanji wasn't as weakened after his fight. He pretty much owned his opponent. Just stop..


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Mar 31, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Zoro was badly injured from Mihawk and Arlong considered him a threat and that he needed to be taken out.



Why did Arlong consider him a treat though? Its cause he was capable of surviving such an attack if Sanji had them same injury he would have exactly the same reaction.



> 100% Zoro has a good chance.
> EB Sanji was not on par with Luffy or Zoro back then, he lost to Gin.
> Unless you think Gin could beat Arlong Sanji is not giving him extreme dif.
> Also no, Sanji's ribs were fine.
> The water pressure just caused some inner trauma that can be walked off even in real life so.



You make it seems as if Sanji was 100 percent when he fought Gin and even then he only Slightly lost and I do think Sanji could give Arlong an extreme diff Fight, besides was Gin even that far from Krieg in strength?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2015)

PirateHunter Eddy said:


> Why did Arlong consider him a treat though? Its cause he was capable of surviving such an attack if Sanji had them same injury he would have exactly the same reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> You make it seems as if Sanji was 100 percent when he fought Gin and even then he only Slightly lost and I do think Sanji could give Arlong an extreme diff Fight, besides was Gin even that far from Krieg in strength?



..........

I give up. >_> No point in wasting my breath.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 31, 2015)

> Why did Arlong consider him a treat though? Its cause he was capable of surviving such an attack if Sanji had them same injury he would have exactly the same reaction.


No. Arlong was shocked cause he could not believe that a person in this world can fight with such injuries. Sanji would not be able to fight have he had the same injury. It was established multiple times that Zoro's will power and endurance is beyond abnormal. The Arlong incident was just the beginning of that establishment.

Would Arlong have the same reaction had Sanji been fighting all that time with the same injury Zoro had? Sure. But that's just an imaginary scenario. It holds no merits whatsoever.


----------



## trance (Mar 31, 2015)

Even taking into consideration that Sanji was injured - which was not _that_ badly - Arlong _was completely dicking around_. Sanji himself even says so. Now, does that mean Arlong could make an utter joke of a fresh Sanji? Probably not but he should still beat him regardless.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 31, 2015)

PirateHunter Eddy said:


> Why did Arlong consider him a treat though? Its cause he was capable of surviving such an attack if Sanji had them same injury he would have exactly the same reaction.



Zoro was infamous throughout East Blue. Arlong showed concern when his underling mentioned Zoro's name, and automatically assumed Zoro came for his head. Arlong always considered Zoro a threat, the encounter where he discovered Zoro's injuries and will only cemented his beliefs.


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Mar 31, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> ..........
> 
> I give up. >_> No point in wasting my breath.



Just go reread the fight krieg arc Sanji would have beaten a Gin Mid-hIgh diff if he was fresh



oOLawlietOo said:


> No. Arlong was shocked cause he could not believe that a person in this world can fight with such injuries. *Sanji would not be able to fight have he had the same injury.* It was established multiple times that Zoro's will power and endurance is beyond abnormal. The Arlong incident was just the beginning of that establishment.
> 
> Would Arlong have the same reaction had Sanji been fighting all that time with the same injury Zoro had? ]Sure. But that's just an imaginary scenario. It holds no merits whatsoever.



There's no way to prove that but anyway doesn't matter I don't think Sanji could have beaten Arlong but he could have pushed him to extreme


----------



## Mike S (Mar 31, 2015)

oOLawlietOo said:


> It was established multiple times that Zoro's will power and endurance is beyond abnormal. The Arlong incident was just the beginning of that establishment.



It was established way before Arlong. Zoro was tied up for a month without food (except those dirty rice balls), and still managed to take out Morgan. Or how about the time when Zoro was severely cut by a sneak attack from Buggy, then went on to fight Cabaji, who targeted his wound the entire fight until Zoro did this: 

Just to prove a point. I miss East Blue Zoro


----------



## Athruz (Apr 5, 2015)

Guys left and right underrating Gin...

He may not have been as famous and fearsome as Zoro, Arlong and all the big East Blue captains at that time but that is mostly due to him being overshadowed by Don. He oneshot Pearl who can tank cannonballs and overwhelmed Zeff - though circumstances unknown - who also was still shown to be capable despite his handicap. One well placed punch was enough for him to knock Krieg back out aswell. Literally the only thing else he is to gauge on is the battle with Sanji, where both of them traded many hits with Gin steadily gaining the advantage and we all know how that fight turned out.

From sheer striking power, Gin does not seem far behind Arlong. Recreating their fight with Sanji and Gin at 100% might yield an extreme diff win for the former. What Arlong has over Gin is his better arsenal of slashing and ranged weaponry plus his fishmen shenanigans. 

But putting EB Sanji leagues beneath Arlong because of a successful surprise attack and a comment? Everyone w/o intangibility or Haki would have been hit like a gunshot by those water drops. It doesn't prove anything.

I'd say Arlong high-extreme diff, while Zoro would extreme diff Arlong in turn. Their gap is not at all as close as many seem to think.


----------

